

How to stop your images from being pinned to Pinterest - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/blog/2012/02/20/how-to-stop-your-images-from-being-pinned-to-pinterest/

======
Domenic_S
I agree that there should be a general "republish" property. As various forms
of reblogging continue to come into vogue, managing your own content is going
to get messy.

